# Albany, NY climbing job sought



## Thillmaine (Jul 28, 2006)

Looking for tree oriented work in upstate NY. Go to college in Cobleskill (about 1/2 hour west of albany) . Climbing experience, trmemedous amount of horticultural knowledge, landscape experience and BS in Plant Sceince. Have all own climbing gear.Willing to travel within reason


----------



## sbvfd592 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey I go to school in cobleskill also. I know a guy that dose some logging in schoharie IM me sometime JGGEARHEAD.


----------



## sbvfd592 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey I go to school in cobleskill also. I know a guy that dose some logging in schoharie IM me sometime JGGEARHEAD.


----------

